# Recovering Silver From Pictures?



## kurt (Apr 22, 2011)

I have heard that there is about 1 oz of silver per 100 pictures developed from the old film type cameras. Can anyone here verify that & if so is there anyway to recover it?

Kurt


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes,Sir,but those pictures must be black and white pictures.

Regards.

Manuel


----------



## kurt (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats what I thought - So - how do you go about recovering the silver? I buy storage units & Estate's so sometime get a large number of black & white pictures & at an oz per 100 pics seems it would be worth it for something that other wise has no resale value.

Kurt


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 29, 2011)

It depend on what size they are 
I think that 1oz in 100 normal size photos is way too much to expect. Maybe the best will be to burn them in closed container, to prevent silver being lost in smoke. Then process ashes.


----------

